
Android May Have Consumer Market Share, But iOS Is Tops In Enterprise - Feanim
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/25/android-may-have-consumer-market-share-but-ios-is-tops-in-enterprise/
======
serge2k
The company found that despite Android’s overall market share growth and
steady absolute growth among Good’s customers, only 35% of all smartphone
activations were on Android, compared with iPhone’s 65%.

WP7 and BB had a combined 0% of the enterprise market?

